# Rabbit Mother LIVE Cam!!!



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 5, 2011)

Incubatingisfun on BackyardChickens told me that I sould post this. This is a LIVE!!!!! Cam of a mini rex and her 3 kits, their colors are on the bottom of the cam!!! Thanks, DOG


Here it is: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rabbit-and-her-three-day-old-litter


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 5, 2011)

It says it is offline


----------



## CritterCatcher (Feb 6, 2011)

works for me...thanks 
CC


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

worked for me too.  She is so pretty


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 7, 2011)

I can see it now. They are so cute!


----------

